#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello! I am new here and hope to find a good RP partner or more...

## Erased523

Hi,

My name is Joe or Joey. I have been RP'ing for over 20 years off & on. I recently just started getting back into RP'ing and i've been trying to find that perfect match for me. M4F pairings only. I am mostly a 'slice of life' or 'realistic' rp if you will. I play in first-person only. I am in a wheelchair due to a condition I have called Spina Bifida. In my RP's I typically play 'able-bodied' men but there are a couple of RP ideas I have involving me being in a wheelchair. I am a professional landscape/architecture photographer. I love movies, music, tv shows & video games.(Not in that order). ANyway I'm babbling so I guess this concludes my intro. I hope to hear from someone soon. Thank you & have a good day/night.

One little tidbit - I am in central timezone so right now it is 2:45AM.

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Erased523! We hope you have a lot of fun playing with us.

----------


## Tessa1436

Hello there, everyone calls me shay (mostly). Welcome to the website. I am also in a central time zone, feel free to PM me, I know there are a lot of people here, and I know you will find a match and more.

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum, Joe!

Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some more interesting links to help you find your way around:

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or purple names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Erased523

I just wanted to say thank you for the warm welcome! Truly appreciate it. I've been an outcast my entire life and it's kind of nice to have people who aren't mean and that are welcoming. I can't wait to unlock more features and whatnot so I can contribute to the forum!

----------


## Azazeal849

After you make ten or so posts you will be upgraded from newbie to member which will give you full access to all the forum features (such as expanding your PM inbox size)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Joe!

----------


## Kach

Hey! Welcome to the Forum!

----------

